# WD Mersey



## montyblue

Hi Guys I have been tracking shiping for sometime, sadly I can't get out and about as much as I used to, this website has given me hours of fun. I have followed mainly smaller ships that operate in and around the UK especially the Irish sea. As a boy many years ago I used to be taken down to Bromborough dock to have adventures on board the old WD Mersey, my father was its engineer for many years. He retired eventually in the mid seventies and his old ship was sent to the breakers. I have been following its replacement all round the place until it left the Tyne over the festivities heading for Rotterdam, since then its gone off the map. A pal of mine has suggested that it to had gone to the breakers in either Holland or Belgium. Can anybody shed some light on what has happened to the old girl, it seems like an old friend may have finished its last trip


----------



## billyboy

A warm welcome aboard from the Philippines. Please enjoy all this great site has to offer


----------



## Pat Kennedy

montyblue said:


> Hi Guys I have been tracking shiping for sometime, sadly I can't get out and about as much as I used to, this website has given me hours of fun. I have followed mainly smaller ships that operate in and around the UK especially the Irish sea. As a boy many years ago I used to be taken down to Bromborough dock to have adventures on board the old WD Mersey, my father was its engineer for many years. He retired eventually in the mid seventies and his old ship was sent to the breakers. I have been following its replacement all round the place until it left the Tyne over the festivities heading for Rotterdam, since then its gone off the map. A pal of mine has suggested that it to had gone to the breakers in either Holland or Belgium. Can anybody shed some light on what has happened to the old girl, it seems like an old friend may have finished its last trip


Marine Traffic has it heading towards Papendrecht on New Years Eve, but is now out of range for AIS


----------



## montyblue

Many thanks Pat I just hope there are no breakers in that part of the world, I'll keep searching hoping to spot her return to the real world


----------



## Pompeyfan

On behalf of the 'SN Moderating Team', welcome aboard montyblue.

Hopefully, someone will be able to help with the information you are seeking. In the meantime, there are pictures of WD Mersey in our gallery if indeed the same ship here http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/339309/title/wdmersey/cat/516


----------



## montyblue

Many thanks Pompey, she must be amongst the hardest worked ships in the business but then again I may be biased. Incidentally as one football fan to another your fans have had far more to put up with over the years than even Rangers followers, I hope you get back to where you belong but such discussion no doubt should be in another forum


----------



## Degzie

Welcome Montyblue.
with reference to WD Mersey i have found on Equasis on her B/V classifcation that she has had a Laying-up initial survey on the 09 Jan 2015. i also see that on her recommendations the following is stated
Definitive repair to be carried out to cargo hopper transverse web lower beams crack. Those crack area to be inspected by crew weekly and inform Class if require.
This means she has some expensive repairs to carry out on her. this damage must be from the incident where she hit an underwater object in Invergorden in december
I would say the scrap yard beckons for her. 
regards 
Degzie


----------



## R58484956

Greetings *Monty* and welcome to *SN.* Bon voyage.


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Hi Degzie,

I was beginning to wonder what has happened to WD Mersey.
If you here of any news would be very grateful if you can give us some
more information.
I had heard that Westminster are not dredging the River Mersey anymore.
Van Oord currently working on the Liverpool Container Berths Project.

Best Regards
Keith


----------



## montyblue

Thanks once again for the greetings guys. Sadly it seems the news that Degzie brings is in line with the gossip I had been given. Her passage from Invergorden to Rotterdam was very much a leapfrog affair giving me more cause for concern, normally she would have chugged her way without stopping. There is always a sense of sadness when an old friend comes to its inevitable end although I hope a repair is undertaken but inview of her age I doubt whether the cost would be justified, fingers crossed


----------



## Drewby1

Hi Montyblue

Found this ...

http://www.nautilusint.org/media/822760/january-2015.pdf


MERSEY LAY-UP:
Boskalis Westminster has
confirmed that the WD Mersey will be going into lay-up
following the end of the Nigg project. The company was
due to begin moves to seek voluntary redundancies as
the Telegraph went to press


----------



## montyblue

As I explained earlier the original W D Mersey was always considered to be 'my dads' ship hence my interest in the originals successor. If the Westminster (Wezzie) has lost the river contract there must have been a very good reason, its owners Boskalis must have got something very wrong with their pricing because they had held it for before I was born.

Thanks for the assistance and as Keith says please keep us all updated if anything else comes to light


----------



## Drewby1

Hi

My interest in the WD Mersey is more recent!
My garden backs onto the MSC at Thelwall opposite one of the discharge points into the lagoons. Once or twice a year, The Mersey used to 'park' at the bottom of our garden, usually at night, lit up like a Christmas tree. 
I gained an interest and have been tracking her on AIS ever since.

I wonder who/what will dredge the MSC now??


----------



## montyblue

I've just checked for dredgers on the river and canal but other than the Seaforth job none are signalling so whosoever has the contract they are not giving themselves away.


----------



## Drewby1

Maybe this is another reason why the Mersey has been 'layed-up'...

http://www.dredgingtoday.com/2015/01/15/picture-of-the-day-boskalis-newest-dredger/


----------



## montyblue

I've just checked out the Boskalis site and there is no mention of her being scrapped. What I did find out is that she was actually rebuilt in 2008 suggesting that they may want a much longer return on that investment than a mere additional six years work. That new ship, the Freeway, seems designed more for deep water work than the ship canal so my fingers remain crossed that the old girl will chug the Mersey again at some future date


----------



## liverbob

my dad worked on the wd Mersey for a lot of years his name was harry Edwards.we lived in Bolton rd east.also brother mick worked for Westminster
dreging.dad ended up chief rigger and splicing in the yard regards liverbob


----------



## montyblue

liverbob said:


> my dad worked on the wd Mersey for a lot of years his name was harry Edwards.we lived in Bolton rd east.also brother mick worked for Westminster
> dreging.dad ended up chief rigger and splicing in the yard regards liverbob


If he is still alive did he know Jimmy Coleman?


----------



## montyblue

For those who are interested I made a direct enquiry to Boskalis concerning the old girls future, this is their reply

_Thank you for your e-mail regarding the Boskalis Westminster vessel, the WD Mersey.

The Mersey is currently laid up in Holland and her future is unclear. Her future depends heavily on the Peel Ports dredging strategy, as there is currently no maintenance dredging contract in place and it is unknown if and when a tender for that will commence.

So there is no definite news or outcome for her at the present time._

Seems those paragons of virtue Peel Holdings are playing hard ball but one thing is certain the Mersey will continue to silt up B\)(Smoke)


----------



## Drewby1

Just come back from Easter away and have done my daily Marine Traffic search, and the dear old WD Mersey is now showing as being positioned in Heysham, one of her regular haunts!!
Not all AIS sites are yet showing the same, so slightly confused.
Anyone in Heysham that can confirm??


----------



## montyblue

Drewby1 said:


> Just come back from Easter away and have done my daily Marine Traffic search, and the dear old WD Mersey is now showing as being positioned in Heysham, one of her regular haunts!!
> Not all AIS sites are yet showing the same, so slightly confused.
> Anyone in Heysham that can confirm??


My last snippet from Boskalis suggested she could be sold, men had been laid-off. Most sites place her in Holland having entered dry dock for extensive repairs following the Invergordon accident. The City of Cardiff had been working Heysham which makes me wonder if there had been a glitch somewhere[=P]


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Hi Montyblue,

I sent an email to Boskalis and Westminster Dredging about a week ago enquiring about her, but so far not had a reply.
Drewby1 mentioned he thought she might be at Heysham, like me and I asked
them this but still no reply.
Hope somebody comes up with some info soon.

Regards
Keith


----------



## Drewby1

Hi Keith

I am now getting an up to date AIS location off WD Mersey in Rotterdam. I think she has moved too.
Check 'Marine Traffic' and 'Vessel Finder'.
'ShipAIS' still has not picked up the new signal.

cheers
Drew


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Hi Drew,

I was in touch with Westminster Dredging again today and reminded them they
had not replied to my email a month ago.
They confirm she is still laid up at Rotterdam but gave no further details.

Regards
Keith


----------



## montyblue

KEITH SEVILLE said:


> Hi Drew,
> 
> I was in touch with Westminster Dredging again today and reminded them they
> had not replied to my email a month ago.
> They confirm she is still laid up at Rotterdam but gave no further details.
> 
> Regards
> Keith


Its strange how that old sludge bucket is admired


----------



## Degzie

Noticed that the WD Mersey has had her AIS on on the 29th April 15 12.46hrs and this shows her alongside in the Bos Kalis yard in Sliedrecht. (repairs or stripping out?)
Degzie


----------



## Seakees

The present wd Mersey came from Italy in 2007 and works around UK
The previous ship May be scrapped.


----------



## Degzie

> The present wd Mersey came from Italy in 2007 and works around UK
> The previous ship May be scrapped.


Hi Seakees
We are talking about the WD Mersey from 2007 she is now laid up in Holland, The old WD Mersey from 1960 was scrapped in 1980's 
cheers
Degzie


----------



## Drewby1

Hi Guys

With the WD Mersey laid up in Rotterdam, I have been wondering when and who will be carrying out maintenance dredging on the Mersey and MSC...I have found this from 2 days ago...doesn't give the company...I assume Mr Bird is the lawyer..

http://www.public-notices.co.uk/national/view/35757/marine-and-c


cheers
Drew


----------



## Degzie

See that the W d Mersey is still afloat outside BosKalis head office 19/04/16. link below 
http://i.imgur.com/xqNOxXP.jpg
Degzie


----------



## drewby

Good spot that Degzie....I knew that was her last AIS position April 29 2015, but was not sure if she had gone to the big scrappy in the sky since!!


----------



## Degzie

WD Mersey is up for sale with Boogaards of Sliedrecht
http://www.boogaardbrokers.com/1800_m3_with_pump_ashore_and_bottom_doors.html
and http://www.vlmaritime.com/used-dredgers-sale-charter/#1463392300046-cd7897be-8879
Degzie


----------



## David W

WD MERSEY

Suction Dredger/Hopper (1) built 1983 Italy. (IMO 8123195) (In Service 24-01-1983) 

M. BRAGADIN (Some sources show this as the original name)

BRAGADIN (Ita/Venice) ITALY. Government of the Republic of Italy. Rome, Italy.
Owners:- Ministero del Lavori Pubblici Genio Civile Opere Maritime.
(Call Sign ITIX) (Official Number 8009)
2008 sold

"WD MERSEY" (Gbr/Liverpool) WESTMINSTER Dredging Co Ltd. Fareham England, UK.
Beneficial Owners; Boskalis Westminster NV. Papendrecht, Netherlands. 
(Call Sign 2ALU5) (Official Number 914176) 
Latest Classification Society, Bureau Veritas 
2010 she has had Port Control Inspections at Boulogne, Foynes.
2011 appears to be the main dredger on the Mersey, now that Peels Ports has disposed of its own vessels.
2016 Has been laid up at BKW yard Papendrecht since January 2015, awaiting disposal ??.

These are just some notes from my own records, I hope they may be of some interest.

Best Wishes 
Dave.


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Hi Degzie,

Thanks for your information and also Davids contribution.
She has been lying in a damaged condition and surveys pending for a long time.
Do you know if repairs were carried out or is she being sold in a damaged condition??.

Regards
Keith


----------



## Degzie

Hi Keith
I have no knowledge if they have repaired her I just noticed she was up for sale as is many of the older dredgers of BKW
Degzie


----------



## drewby

She's moved.......

https://www.vesselfinder.com/vessels/WD-MERSEY-IMO-8123195-MMSI-235060858


----------



## Degzie

I wonder if they are going to repair her at this yard before she is sold? I have noticed that she is no longer up for sale on the Boogaards of Sliedrecht website can only assume she has been sold?


----------



## Degzie

WD Mersey Ais is back on shows she is still at the BKW dredging yard in Papendrect and is now registered under the flag of Liberia. antone any ideas who she has been sold to?


----------



## drewby

Hi Degzie

I noticed that too yesterday.
I have been searching for info but found nothing as yet.

cheers
Drew


----------



## drewby

WD Mersey has been renamed UMD Hercules.....still in Rotterdam.


----------



## Degzie

Drewby, thanks for that info just seen it on marine traffic


----------



## peterpallet

Surely she was a dredger hopper, not a dredger 
I was a second engr on board for a few weeks, holiday relief only

Peter


----------



## drewby

see here for new owners..

https://www.dredgepoint.org/dredging-database/equipment/umd-hercules


----------



## Pobydd

peterpallet said:


> Surely she was a dredger hopper, not a dredger
> I was a second engr on board for a few weeks, holiday relief only
> 
> Peter


Quite possibly she was converted from a hopper barge to a trailer dredger at some point. I know of at least two other hopper barges, WD Tyne and WD Severn which were converted to trailers in the '70s.


----------



## Degzie

Pobydd said:


> Quite possibly she was converted from a hopper barge to a trailer dredger at some point. I know of at least two other hopper barges, WD Tyne and WD Severn which were converted to trailers in the '70s.


WD Severn was converted from a self propelled hopper to a trailing suction hopper dredger (THSD) in the early 80's. WD Tyne was not converted but WD Hilbre (1972) and WD Hoyle (1968?) were converted to THSD's


----------



## Pobydd

Degzie said:


> WD Severn was converted from a self propelled hopper to a trailing suction hopper dredger (THSD) in the early 80's. WD Tyne was not converted but WD Hilbre (1972) and WD Hoyle (1968?) were converted to THSD's


You're quite right about the Tyne, the old memory's not what it was! I'd forgotten about the Hilbre and Hoyle; they were regular visits to Barrow in their former lives as hopper barges. They worked with various bucket dredgers the WD Africa, Europa and Amerika (a.k.a. The Yank) dredging the launch trenches off Vickers' slipways.


----------



## drewby

UMD Hercules (nee WD Mersey) currently on route to Istanbul !!


----------



## Degzie

Photo of her on Shipspotting .com http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=2632898
they haven't even give her a lick of paint, she is basically still in BKW colours.
Degzie


----------



## drewby

She has ended up at Tuzla Shipyard near Istanbul for what I do not know.....refurb??....scrapping????.....

https://www.vesselfinder.com/?mmsi=235060858


----------

